# "This site is not part of TiVo, Inc."



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

When did that get placed below the TCF logo? Any particular reason?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

Was needed for the store so we thought we would added it here. You see, even here we receive e-mail for help with credit cards and account help with the TiVo subscriptions and we politely redirect them to the nice people at TiVo, Inc. We hope this will help cut down on that.


----------

